# Oh how I love my mosses (pics)



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Neither of these mosses were intended to grow in this tank..but once they started growing, I just let them do their thing.

Left and right are what I now believe to be erect (It makes a wonderfull "bush"). The center is taiwan...however, it weeps better than the weeping moss that I have!!










and now for some close ups.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Awesome, Tony. Hmmm ... what scape is this from?


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Man, they look good enough to eat! :hungry:


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

it isn't part of a scape. The 40g "was" a biotope with just tenellus..but I decided to let the other random plants that made it in there stay. now it is an assorted randomscape LOL.


----------



## jbot (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice! The scape looks _very_ natural and the ecosystem appears to be quite complex from the first shot - I can dig it. I think a mossy shrimp tank will be my next setup - I love the look. These Japanese "moss" balls (actually an algae) from my LFS have caught my attention lately.

What type of snail is that in the bottom right of the third photo?

=jbot=


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Those are some nice bunches of moss. How long did it take you to grow such a bushy clump. I was thinking about a nano with maybe just moss and shrimp and this is definetly convincing me.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Great photos and good looking moss. I especially like the tawian moss. I think it looks better than any of the other mosses that I have. I should get more of it...

-John N.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

jbot: that would be a ramshorn. I got a bajillion of them LOL

Slick: those "bushes" took a few months...but remember, I didn't introduce them intentioally. They started out as either a spore or a tiny tiny tiny spec that I overlooked.

John: I have grown taiwan before, but this "weeping" habit is realy odd. Usually it grows like very delecate xmas moss. I have actual weeping moss in that tank as well, adn this most definately isn't weeping. I only say taiwan, cause that is the only other oss I have kept that looks remotely close.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi Gomer

IMHO this is not Taiwan moss...it's looks more like Vesicularia ferriei (weeping moss) or maybe very similar species. Taiwan moss (Taxiphyllum alternans) have more triangle "leaves" and looks more like X-mass (Vesicularia montagnei). 
Second one (more bushy) looks like Erect moss (Vesicularia reticulata)


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Tony, you haven't been watching the thread on having to scroll for big pictures 

Otherwise...those accidental plants look good! You're learning that XT as well


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Norbert, I have taiwan that grows in nice triangles. ..and it looks practically teh same if you look at the "Strands". It may indeed be different, or it may be some odd condition that allows it to do that. I also have weeping moss in that tank and the "taiwan" is most definately not weeping. THis I am sure of.


Mike....blaaah! I use a 20" widescreen monitor LOL.


----------



## jbot (Feb 3, 2006)

thanks gomer - these are the snails i have in my tank, i just have never known their name. they certainly are prolific little buggers eh! i think i've noticebly kept my population under control though with some constant removal of the visible one's....

=jbot=


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Tony...I'm running 1050 wide so it's not really for me when I'm using the old format. But if I use the new format, 1024 width, I still have to scroll to see your pictures. And even though you're on a 20" screen, you probably do, too.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm running at 1680x1040 ..or something like that. no scrolling for me!


----------



## wantabe23 (Apr 6, 2005)

hey those mosses look great! Where can I get me some? All I have been able to find locally with much effort is java moss.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Was the erect type that is so dense and bushy something you wild collected? It doesn't look like I see the "regular" erect moss - those photos usually have a more creeping, evenly distributed look. This looks like there is a central point of attachement. 

Interesting, and well grown!

-Jane


----------

